# Steve Winwood fans



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve has some upcoming TV performances.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I see that all of his fans responded.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey, I'm a fan...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

We couldn't reply because we were too gobsmacked at the idea of Stevie Winwood on 'The View'. 

Jan


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

I dig Winwood big time. I'll pass on the teevee shows, but I'll definitely pick up his new CD.


----------



## aizjanika (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I missed the one today, but I'm recording the others.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I see he plays the guitar. I have never heard of him.



That could be your lack of fan response.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh, he is Country. His biography sounds like he does all kinds of music genres but is mainly country. That explains my ignorance.

Country has some great guitar gods but I listen to the rock guitar gods instead.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Oh, he is Country. His biography sounds like he does all kinds of music genres but is mainly country. That explains my ignorance.
> 
> Country has some great guitar gods but I listen to the rock guitar gods instead.


Perhaps there is some strange anomaly which has sucked you into an alternate universe.

While Steve Winwood does play guitar and other instruments and plays many styles of music, the Winwood I know made his name as a singer and keyboardist, primarily as a member of the group _Traffic_, and later as a member of the short-lived 'supergroup' _Blind Faith_.

You may have heard of the guitarist of Blind Faith -- this chap by the name of Eric Clapton 

I refer you to the albums _Blind Faith_, _Ginger Baker's Air Force_ (by the groups of the same name), and Traffic's _The Low Spark of High-Heeled Boys_.

Jan


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Oh, he is Country. His biography sounds like he does all kinds of music genres but is mainly country. That explains my ignorance.


Must be some other explanation , because Winwood is most definitely NOT a country artist.

murgatroyd neglected to reference Winwood's 1960's roots as the lead vocalist for the Spencer Davis Group, who made some Rock/Blues history with "Gimme Some Lovin'" (later covered by the Blues Brothers) and "I'm a Man" (recreated by Chicago a few years later).

I can't say that I've followed his recent musical exploits, but I don't know that I've ever heard him play a country song. What's he playing on these TV appearances?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I prefer Steve from his Arc of a Diver period. I can play that CD over and over and over again. The newer stuff I find kind of boring. I also can play some of the Traffic stuff over and over. I love Dear Mr. Fantasy. 

Roll With It........overplay in my book.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Oh, he is Country. His biography sounds like he does all kinds of music genres but is mainly country. That explains my ignorance.
> .


???????????

Where did you type "Steve Winwood" on the internets or The Google and get a result that said, "He is Country." or that he does "mainly country?"

I tried it myself just to see where you got that from and couldn't find it.

I wonder if you'll even come back to this thread.

The real reason for the lack of response is that no one reads the season pass alert forum. Put it in Happy Hour and you'd get more.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> Perhaps there is some strange anomaly which has sucked you into an alternate universe.
> 
> While Steve Winwood does play guitar and other instruments and plays many styles of music, the Winwood I know made his name as a singer and keyboardist, primarily as a member of the group _Traffic_, and later as a member of the short-lived 'supergroup' _Blind Faith_.
> 
> ...


Whoa.....major league flashback........


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> murgatroyd neglected to reference Winwood's 1960's roots as the lead vocalist for the Spencer Davis Group, who made some Rock/Blues history with "Gimme Some Lovin'" (later covered by the Blues Brothers) and "I'm a Man" (recreated by Chicago a few years later).


I have to leave something for other people to post. 

Jan


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

There was a link to a web page with a photo of a man with a guitar mentioning country but that he also had albums with other music styles on it.

I never know the name of the members of bands I listen to unless they are very prominant like John, Paul, Ringo and George.


----------



## thomb (Jan 22, 2008)

Never _heard_ of Steve Winwood?!?!?? I can understand not liking any given artist (different strokes....), but this is beyond belief. In addition to the above, maybe give a listen to these songs and report back:
Higher Love
Talking back to the night
Back in the high life
Arc of a Diver
While you see a chance
Roll with it
Dont you know what the night can do

He's had quite a career that would be IMHO hard to have at least heard of this Rock and Roll hall of fame inductee. Unless you never listened to the radio from 1966-1990.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They don't back announce songs anymore on any station I listen to.


----------



## betativoII (Apr 13, 2002)

I was listening to the View today (sports radio that picks up TV stations), and got to hear Steve. I was very happy to hear that the song from his new album sounds like the SW I know and love. It reminded me a lot of Traffic. 

I liked what he did in the 80s, Back in the High Life, etc., but kind of got bored with his later work. I have seen him in concert, as well as the "new" Traffic...basically him and Ginger Baker with a new band backing them up. Both were decent shows.

After hearing him today, I'm looking forward to hearing more from the new album. I do want to hear a bit more, though, before I decide to buy it.

I have to say though, that it was NOT really a treat to hear Whoopi singing with him....but I do think she and I have similar tastes. She seems to be a big fan of my other favorite singer/songwriter, Marc Cohn.


----------

